# 04 GTO Dyno Results



## gmantheman (Feb 20, 2011)

Dyoned my 04 GTO. Mods are L/T headers, catted X, K&N Intake, MS3 cam and dyno tuned by Texas Speed. Best numbers were 384.77 hp/ 350.66 TQ. Dyno was a dyno jet SAE corrected. Video from a blackberry included so may not be the best quality.
http://www.streetfire.net/video/04-gto-dyno-pull_2263546.htm

I am happy with the results. On the same dyno my 06 Mustang with intake/tune, comp nsr stage 2 cams and UDP made 322 hp/317 tq.


----------



## clemson89 (May 28, 2011)

gmantheman said:


> Dyoned my 04 GTO. Mods are L/T headers, catted X, K&N Intake, MS3 cam and dyno tuned by Texas Speed. Best numbers were 384.77 hp/ 350.66 TQ. Dyno was a dyno jet SAE corrected. Video from a blackberry included so may not be the best quality.
> 04 GTO Dyno Pull - Car Videos on StreetFire
> 
> I am happy with the results. On the same dyno my 06 Mustang with intake/tune, comp nsr stage 2 cams and UDP made 322 hp/317 tq.


Gratz, I like those numbers not bad at all. Was this ur 1st dyno? or did u dyno after each mod.


----------



## gmantheman (Feb 20, 2011)

First dyno. I bought the car with the mods already on it. I figured the numbers with the mods the numbers are about right.


----------



## The Chosen One (Dec 8, 2010)

nice. i will be building mine when i get back from this deployment. i will be lt's,tb,cam,heads,and possibly a svede otrcai. im looking for about 400 or more


----------



## gmantheman (Feb 20, 2011)

Those mods should get you there.


----------

